# Vancouver Canada herf? September 17th



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
Justin my nephew Juicestain and myself will be in the Vancouver area September 17th Saturday and come home by about noon on Sunday the 18th. Just getting out of town for a weekend and would love to meet any of our Northern Brothers or Sisters.

Hit us up if your in the area.

Thanks hope to meet someone!

Dave and Justin :ear:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Bueller... Bueller...


----------

